# Route down to N Italy - any recommendations?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I am starting to plan next summers trip down to the Italian lakes in our MH and could do with some suggestions regarding the route down.

My initial thoughts are to go from Calais via Belgium, Germany and Austria.

If you have done the trip down to the lakes (and Im guessing many have) and can recommend any good sites; decent roads; interesting places etc then please do let me know.  

The idea is to try and avoid motorways as much as possible and we also plan to try a few aires (or equivalent) for the first time....without booking  

After a couple of weeks in the lakes we plan to return via Austria - Germany and France. Any suggestions again on this would be most welcome

Thanks in advance

Graham


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Quickest/cheapest route via Basel and St Gotthard Tunnel.

If over 3.5t you will need GoBox for Austria or keep off the motorways.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

How about going via the Simplon Tunnel - Great drive there and the train ride was different


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

> Quickest/cheapest route via Basel and St Gotthard Tunnel.


Known in these parts as "The Russell Route" as documented by Russell the Kontiki Kid. Full details on his blog >>here<<

I've done the more southerly Russel Route (via Metz, Nancy, Epinal, Mulhouse, Basel, Gottard Tunnel) and it's a good route - Motorway or dual carriageway most of the way, cheap diesel in Luxembourg, and the only toll is the Swiss Vignette (CHF40, about £26, lasts for the calendar year in which it is purchased).


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

For the return journey, if you have the time, leave Italy through the Dolomites and into Austria that way. Cortina to Lienz. Pick one of the mountain roads to get to Cortina and then cross into Austria.

If you head for Lienz you have then got a choice of routes to get you back to Germany (but remember that some of the scenic routes have tolls over and above the cost of the vignette).

The two ways that we have used to get into Germany are either near Salzburg or Kempton; both fairly straight forward.

Happy planning


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks all - there's some really good stuff here

The last time I went over the Alps from N to S was in a TVR Griffith 500. I think it might be slightly different in my Bess 795 :lol: 

I am thinking about whether to do the Stelvio Pass and Grossglockner

Graham


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Graham

I have a route that may suite you with safe stops, campsites and direct coordinates.
I’ve tried to post them on the forum but for some reason they get distorted may be because it’s a excel spreadsheet, anyway if you are interested send me a PM with you’re email address and I will send you a copy, you can also use the coordinates to look up the stops on google earth before you go.

Regards
Ray


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If your final route does take you through Switzerland then, if you are over 3.5T (which I think the E795 is) you will need to pay the Heavy Vehicle Tax rather than buying a 12 month vignette. Lots of info about the tax on this thread.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Thanks all - there's some really good stuff here
> 
> The last time I went over the Alps from N to S was in a TVR Griffith 500. I think it might be slightly different in my Bess 795 :lol:
> 
> ...


but be aware, the Grossglockner is €34 toll. 8O

We did Passo Giau from Alleghe. Enjoyed it and found that the roads were relatively easy to drive compared with similar routes in the French Alps.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bloomin heck - 34 sheets!!!???

Hmm..plenty of other nice roads to take methinks  

Ray: I have PM'd you...many thanks for your kind offer

Thanks to all for input too. I want to avoid Switzerland if possible due to their road pricing...as I say many nice places/roads to take without having to leave my eyes behind :lol: 

Cheers

Graham


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

If you are over 3.5T it only costs £21 for 10 individual days use of Swiss roads including the St Gotthard tunnel.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have done the route via Switzerland and the St Gothard tunnel, direct and not expensive (I am over 3500Kg)

If going to the lakes BOOK YOUR PITCH!!!!!!! I was there in September (after the continental school holidays) last year and all of the sites were rammed and I mean RAMMED full.

We were turned away from at least 6 !!!! I think most of Germany and Holland was there, and it seems to be the same each year according to one chap I got talking to.

Also be aware that the pitches on the lake side sites are miniscule!! We were turned away from 2 sites because at 7.4M we were too big to fit on ANY of their (still very expensive) pitches!! 

The motorways in Italy are tolled but they are FAR cheaper than France so don't bother to avoid them as the other roads are nothing special, the motorways do have lots of trucks on them though.

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers both

We will be booked for the 2 weeks at the lakes, rest assured  

Thats also good news regarding Switzerland. It may throw another perspective into things as it would be easier to by pass Germany on the way back and hot NE France via Switzerland

Food for thought...

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Sheriton (Sep 25, 2014)

*Italian Lakes*



Hi GMJ

This my first post since joining Motorhome Facts. We regularly travel to Venice for our holidays and the route we use frequently is:

From Calais to Aachen (Germany) staying overnight on the municipal site (213 miles - £12 site fee). no motorway toll
The next day to Camping Mainspessart, Triefenstein, (Germany) (307 miles- £22.70) - no motorway toll
In to Austria using their motorway but only £8 for a 10 day vignette, then we stay at one of the prettiest campsite in Europe, Camping Natterersee near Innsbruck (£19.59)
Next day would be a shorter trip, 168 miles, to another municipal campsite, Camping Lazise on Lake Garda. (£23.00) This is right on the lakeside and in the town. Tuesday is market day and no access is allowed until after 3pm.
The return journey home could be a reversal of this route.
If you want anymore information I can provide some, such as directions and sat nav co-ordinates.

Sheriton


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Sheriton

Welcome...and thanks for the info.

I certainly am interested in your route and especially the sites. I am currently working on my route back so the Austria and Germany sites plus routes would be most welcome.

I am having difficulty in gettig hold of my forst chpoice site on Grad in Bardolino...in that they havent replied to my emails, so the site you mention sounds good. 

I'll drop you a PM so you have my email address. Please do send over any info you have

Thanks again

Graham


----------



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Routes to N Italy*

Looks to me like lots of people are planning trips to Italy next year, including me !
I'd like to make the trip there in three days if possible with six or seven days on site and then a more leisurely trip back - does this sound doable to you more experienced motorhomes ?
Looking to stay in Baveno any comments ?


----------



## Sheriton (Sep 25, 2014)

*Routes for Italy*

Happy to oblige. Let me know your email address and I will provide the information.

Tony

my email address is : [email protected]


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Routes to N Italy*



> I'd like to make the trip there in three days if possible with six or seven days on site and then a more leisurely trip back - does this sound doable to you more experienced motorhomes ?
> Looking to stay in Baveno any comments ?


I did the westerly 'Russel Route' in June: Lille -Namur -Luxembourg -Metz -Nancy -Bussang -Mulhouse -Base -Gottard Pas s-Locarno -Baveno -Orta

I left late on a Sunday afternoon - Arriving Calais around 21:00. The places I stayed were:

Sunday Night: Peruwelz Marina: 50.5186026, 3.6080971
Monday Night: Richardmenil Aire: 48.5947873, 6.1611997
Tuesday Night: Gottard Pass: 46.5577192, 8.5658985
Wednesday Night: Orta San Giulio: 45.7968163, 8.4120401

All the aires / wildcamping spots were free. I had to buy a Vignette at Basel ( CHF40 About £28 ) we are under 3.5t

So, in answer to your question; Yes, you can do it in 3 days. I didn't feel I was pushing it at all. The roads were good (apart from Belgian motorways), and it was dual carriageway most of the way apart from the Col de Bussang and the Gottard Pass.

I opted for the pass through choice. The tunnel would have been quicker and covered by the vignette, but I wanted to wild camp on the top.

One thing I would say is that the left side of Maggiore from Locarno to Baveno carries a fair bit of traffic, and there are a number of overhanging rocks, so you need to be careful, as you will meet coaches and lorries coming the other way.

As a general rule, it seems to be preferrable to travel round the lakes clockwise rather than anti-clockwise, as that puts you next to the lake rather than the rock face.

However, I went anti-clockwise round Maggiore because I was heading for lake Orta and it seemed to make sense.

Morph


----------

